# Cage cleaning



## audit (Sep 22, 2015)

Hi,
I need some help. I remove the bottom of their cage to clean it, and it gets most of the mess they make (switching the paper) but the cage gets downright nasty. There are feathers stuck in cracks, residue.. e.t.c. I know I can get it if I use a wet rag and take the time to sort of pristine the cage, but how? Doing it with the birds inside the cage doesn't seem right, and it is hard to clean it while trying to reach in while keeping doors closed... y'now what I mean. 

How the heck do you guys clean your cages?! :S


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I clean all of the F040 cages each morning with the birds in the cages.

I keep the newspapers on top of the grates in the cage so the first thing I do is remove those.
Then I use a whisk broom and dustpan to move any residual seed and/or seed hulls and pellets from the bottom side edges of the cage down into the catch tray. 
I then sweep all the seed/pellet debris up and put it in a container to throw outside for the outdoor birds to rummage through.

I use white vinegar and a scrub brush to scrub out the bottom sides and tray and white vinegar on paper towels to wipe down the perches and toys.

Place clean newspapers on top of the grates, give the birdies fresh seed on the paper for foraging for breakfast and I'm done!

This doesn't take long and keeps the cages in good shape because I don't allow any "mess" to linger.*


----------



## audit (Sep 22, 2015)

I had been putting the paper *under* the grates instead of over and now the grates look something awful, even though I try to keep them clean!
I will make sure to try some of your methods! 
Thanks!


----------



## mekat (May 18, 2015)

Cleaning can depend on the type of cage you have. If you have a solid plastic bottom cage they are harder to clean because you are having to clean three pieces tray, grate & solid base. Cages that are easier to clean only have two pieces the grate and the tray. 

My birds have their own stick vac and I keep it plugged in next to the cages. Everything gets sucked up that doesn't roll up with the news paper. I also depend heavily on enzyme cleaners like Aviclean & Poopoff (which ever is cheapest/on sale). They are really good at dissolving stuck on poo within seconds so you aren't having to scrub. 

For perches, toys etc where poop gets stuck in crevices I use a steamer. Seriously there is this one grapevine perch I have that just gets nasty and has a billion crevices in it. The steamer get the poop and debris right out and I don't even have to take the perch out of the cage.

For walls I keep a clear shower curtain behind them so I don't have to scrub the walls. All I do is give it a quick vinegar spritz and wipe with a paper towel. If the shower curtain gets too nasty I just toss and spend $2 to buy a new one. For floors, I often see recommendations to use office chair mats but don't use them myself since I have wooden floors. 

Baby wipes are fabulous for spot cleaning. If a bird poops on me, furniture, floor I grab a baby wipe and clean it up immediately before it has a chance to harden or become ground in smashed mess. Doesn't always work though my birds hate the baby wipes and have learned to become stealth poopers. They figured out quickly if I don't see it I won't clean it.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

It is hard when you try to clean with the birds in the cage, faeryBee is amazing with her cages.
I replace all papers first thing in the morning, clean water cups and wipe down any fresh poop that is stuck. I take my cages outside once a week into the sun and give them a good clean and air dry, I am lucky though as my birds come out of their cages so I can clean. I also place clear plastic over table, chairs and have paper towel underneath where they like to sit when out of their cages.
I gues we are lucky we are not keeping Emu's LOL.


----------



## NormH (Oct 22, 2015)

Silly question. Can the grates be put in a dishwasher without soap and run for a cycle? Be gentle. I'm a new guy.


----------



## Figtoria (Apr 27, 2015)

It's a great question! I just bought another used cage and I'm putting the old seed cups into the dishwasher to disinfect them.

I can't see why you couldn't put a grate in one, too.

But someone more experienced may have another perspective?


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

I think that is a great idea. Hot water will do a good job on them, and by avoiding soap you avoid any issues. We had a member recently start using a steam cleaner, and gave good reports on that too...


----------



## KayleighHoudini (Jan 18, 2015)

mekat said:


> Baby wipes are fabulous for spot cleaning. If a bird poops on me, furniture, floor I grab a baby wipe and clean it up immediately before it has a chance to harden or become ground in smashed mess. *Doesn't always work though my birds hate the baby wipes and have learned to become stealth poopers. * They figured out quickly if I don't see it I won't clean it.


 This is SO funny, clever little things, they are!
:laughing1::laughing1:


----------

